# Advice on getting to Canada!!



## Anna (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello

I am currently living in the UK and want to move to Ottawa, where my sister lives with her Canadian husband. My parents also want to move there, but are both retired. I am a Human Resources Manager but would be prepared for a career change (I'll do anything - need a new life!!)

Has anyone got any advice on where to start with this? I want to get over there asap but am not sure about what my options are in terms of a visa. I've done a bit of research and there seem to be lots of companies who will help you out (at a cost!). Has anyone used this route? Can you recommend someone?

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer!

Anna White


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Should your retired parents be interested in the move,get them to check into the drop they will take in thier pensions, it is enough to make a world of difference .Colin


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

oddball said:


> Should your retired parents be interested in the move,get them to check into the drop they will take in thier pensions, it is enough to make a world of difference .Colin


Why is there a drop Colin? I know that you forgo the cost of living increases, but I was unaware that your pension decreased because you were living abroad


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

For many years the government has been lobyed and petitioned to pay expats thier full pension entitlement,they have been paying LSD100 per month if you need it or not, i held off until i became 70 and get 50% more,no supplements,no cost of living,nothing . I only posted my comment so the intended emmigrants could look into this matter and play it safe,a friend of mine went to the UK and lived for 6 months in a subsidised apartment,which he has retained,he recieves his full entitlement and his wife is payed LSD500 a month also , she is Cambodian and never went to the UK . I only wished to warn them of what can and has occured . Colin


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

oddball said:


> UK . I only wished to warn them of what can and has occured . Colin



Yes thats obviously an important point. I presume it only relates to people who move out of the EU then, as it doesn't seem to effect people here in Spain. Good point though


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Inside the EU Brits are safe for pension and health,but in Canada you have to wait 3 months for health coverage and your pension can be effected,so get all health matters up to date and obtain as much medication as may be needed whilst in the UK to cover this period . Colin


----------



## M_Toronto (Nov 15, 2007)

Some points on jobs are; 

- Workopolis is the main site for recruitment.
- Ottawa is pretty much government based jobs, I would assume that the need for 'Canadian Experience' would be more evident. Could you do Toronto??
- Rely on industry networking to get a job - join an association and volunteer at their events - if you have a visa and turn up without a job obviously. 
- CCHRA and HRPAO are good places to start, and to look for jobs. 
- Are you a member of [email protected] Again that would be good from a networking point. 

On immigration. 

- First point, try and get a transfer with your company. It will save you time and $$. I heard it costs about C$20,000 to move over to Canada with admin and shipping.
- I don't think that you qualify for immigration based on having a Canadian brother in law. 
- Canada is points based, so if you speak French and have a degree your fine, likewise if you are in an industry they have need of. I don't think HR is on the list, so you are points based. 
- If you qualify, do the work yourself. It's just admin and you don't need a lawyer for it. The landing process takes years so, so the quicker you get in line the better. 


Hope this helps.


----------



## msc (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi there, I am a 30 year old Nigerian wishng to move to canada to participate in live-in caregiver program. Loooking for care giver matching companies. Has anyone hear of care match inc. They are charging $500 for job offer. Is this too much? and has anyone used their services? if so, what was the experience? I would appreciate your responses out there. Thank you.


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

Anna said:


> Hello
> 
> I am currently living in the UK and want to move to Ottawa, where my sister lives with her Canadian husband. My parents also want to move there, but are both retired. I am a Human Resources Manager but would be prepared for a career change (I'll do anything - need a new life!!)
> 
> ...


Let your sister first apply for you as a family member , then once you are there she can apply for the parents or visa versa.


----------



## msc (Nov 17, 2007)

*i need to know*

Hi there, I am a 30 year old Nigerian wishng to move to canada to participate in live-in caregiver program. Looking for care giver matching companies. Has anyone hear of care match inc. They are charging $500 for job offer. Is this too much? and has anyone used their services? if so, what was the experience? I would appreciate your responses out there. Thank you.


----------

